# Shark on topwater(video)



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ah5u7twVXk8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

Here's an embed:





Very cool


----------



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

That's awesome!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Way to manhandle that beast, Brandon. Very slick film work and the editing is very nice. Got to love that light. Good time of the year to be out there.

Love the way you got out of the boat to close the thing. See too many people that don't realize that you can get out and handle business.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

That's awesome bro! I NEED A KAYAK!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Had a couple chasing my topwater over near Robinson Island a few weeks ago.
Nice video!


----------



## Hook line stinker (Jul 19, 2012)

Did you get that lure back?


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

good job!!! cool video!!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Yep i got my lure back. Dehookers do wonders! Fish was released


----------



## Low_Sky (Sep 19, 2014)

Awesome!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Great Video! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

That's some good stuff there. 

Jealous


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Awesome video sir. 

What kind of rod and reel is that? Looked like it handled that shark very well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Excellent video. :thumbsup: 

Sharks like that is one of the the reasons why I gave up wade fishing and switched to kayak fishing.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Bull bay rods 6-15# 7'6" with a penn fierce 3000. 15# braid and 20# fluro leader


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Thanks for the reply.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHAKE N' BAKE (Jul 31, 2012)

That's awesome dude! That looks like the same spot I went a couple weeks ago. If it is, I figured it would be too shallow for a decent sized shark. That spot seems like it holds some fish it's just tough for me to get to. Awesome video, I enjoyed watching it!


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

Great video, shark on light tackle from a kayak is sick.


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Man I'm a big fan of your vids. You do a phenomenal job editing what you capture. 
Curious what you catch on that big crankbait that's tied on your other pole. I thought it was a real fish until I saw the hooks!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

thats my bull red secret weapon!


----------

